# Hoping for triplets !!! :)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lora's ligaments are very mushy and almost gone! Her bag is full and she is acting a little strange


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Lora's ligaments are very mushy and almost gone! Her bag is full and she is acting a little strange


Yay! :fireworks::fireworks: Thinking pink!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW is she pretty  Good luck and thinking pink triplets 
Love her name too !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink, happy kidding


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any news yet?


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

:kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Wow that's one pregnant goat!  I love baby goats!  I just want to kiss em!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck on kidding!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Any news yet?


Not yet I think it will be tomorrow morning .


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Any news yet?


I checked her ligs.A few minutes ago . I could barely find them. Very very soft .I'm hoping they completely vanish then it won't be long  her twin sister had twins last week very easily. Hopefully things go the same with her. Her belly is double the size her sisters was.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I checked her ligs.A few minutes ago . I could barely find them. Very very soft .I'm hoping they completely vanish then it won't be long  her twin sister had twins last week very easily. Hopefully things go the same with her. Her belly is double the size her sisters was.


Just checked her again and her ligs. Are alot harder now I've read that that sometimes happens. Does that still mean that she will kid very soon?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a belly! Definitley thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for you!! Good luck kidding


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Thinking pink, happy kidding


What does this "thinking pink" mean?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thinking pink means wishing for doelings.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

NDlover said:


> What does this "thinking pink" mean?


Pink is for girls!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

still said:


> Pink is for girls!!


Lately it seems like pink is for stinky little bucklings :sigh: Our doeling vibes aren't strong enough to prevail!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NDlover said:


> What does this "thinking pink" mean?


Oh, okay I get it now. Couldn't figure it out for a while. 
Then I'm really going to be thinking pink for my ND doe, Cinderella. She's my only ND doe right now, and I'm almost broke and want more, so I'm hoping she gives me triplet doelings. So far I think she's had twins, but I'm still hoping for triplets, and she's getting pretty wide, so I'm optimistic! 

Sorry, I promise not to hijack this thread anymore.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Any news yet?


She just had triplets


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo , congrats


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yaye!! Pics??


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> Yaye!! Pics??


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Awww!! How cute.
What all are they? Did you get any girls?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Awww!! How cute.
> What all are they? Did you get any girls?


The two caramel are does and the black one is a buck


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> Adorable!!!!


Does anyone know about pygmy color genetics? The guy told me that both of the does we're bred to a caramel buck so I thought the babies would all be caramel .just wondering how If that is possible to get a black one from two caramels???


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww congrats!! They are sooo darn cute. There was most likely a black goat somewhere back in the gene pool, maybe grandma or grandpa.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> The two caramel are does and the black one is a buck


Congrats on the two girls. They are prettier then the buck in my opinion.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Congrats on the two girls. They are prettier then the buck in my opinion.


Yea I think so too. I'm keeping the two girls . Their names are "Mandy" & "Candy"


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Yea I think so too. I'm keeping the two girls . Their names are "Mandy" & "Candy"


Heehee Those names are so cute. You should name the boy Stanley :laugh:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Heehee Those names are so cute. You should name the boy Stanley :laugh:


Lol I have been trying to think of a name for him to rhyme with theirs and couldn't come up with anything. I like the name Stanley so that will be his name thanks


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Lol I have been trying to think of a name for him to rhyme with theirs and couldn't come up with anything. I like the name Stanley so that will be his name thanks


Randy!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Randy!


Oh! Randy!! I was trying to think of a boy name that ended with "dy" but I couldn't think of any. That's great! haha


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Randy!


Yea I thought about the name Randy but that is my step dads name and he is not my favorite person in the world if you know what I mean... That's about the nicest way I can say it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Oh! Randy!! I was trying to think of a boy name that ended with "dy" but I couldn't think of any. That's great! haha


So I'm gonna just call him Stanley  while he here with me. Someone has actually already paid for him and is waiting for him to be ready to go.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> So I'm gonna just call him Stanley  while he here with me. Someone has actually already paid for him and is waiting for him to be ready to go.


Congrats on already finding him a home! I can't seem to sell my boy's.. :/


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> Congrats on already finding him a home! I can't seem to sell my boy's.. :/


I sell all of my boys at a couple weeks old as bottle baby's to only good homes with experience bottle feeding goats. they sell very quick. Where as in the past I have kept them until they were older and nobody wanted them practically had to give them away.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I sell all of my boys at a couple weeks old as bottle baby's to only good homes with experience bottle feeding goats. they sell very quick. Where as in the past I have kept them until they were older and nobody wanted them practically had to give them away.


That's some good info. I wanted to keep them until they were 2 - 3 months. Now I have two 4 month old bucklings that I can't seem to even give away. I really don't want them going to slaughter.. They are beautiful purebred Nubians and would make great breeders, not meat. :/


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Winrie said:


> That's some good info. I wanted to keep them until they were 2 - 3 months. Now I have two 4 month old bucklings that I can't seem to even give away. I really don't want them going to slaughter.. They are beautiful purebred Nubians and would make great breeders, not meat. :/


Stanley  was paid for 7 hours after he was born and will be picked on the 29 th.  a lot of people love bottle feeding.


----------

